# hogs



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i know that there is a hog ranch in corrine
i live outside of there, maybe 15ish minutes, and was wondering if there are hogs all around, or if they just brought them there. i want to hunt hogs, but don't wanna spend 400 bucks for one... any help? i know there are some the more south you go, but i am a youngn.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

go to the auction near Smith and Edwards and buy one. You can then shoot him where ever you want and it will be CHEAP!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Hogs run wild in the south & south east USA. If the hogs you hunt up in Corrine are Austrian or Russian boars, they'll be a blast to spot & stalk, but they will charge & attack if you get close to them. If they are domestic pigs released to the wild, they are feral pigs. They'll have aggressive tendencies, and nice tusks, but won't be near as elusive or aggressive as Russians & Austrians. Always carry a sidearm if you are bowhunting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cali has year round hog hunting as well if you're just wanting to stick a pig.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The hogs out in Corrine are not there year round and are not wild. You give them a deposit and a date you want to hunt. They go out the day before your hunt begins and purchase a hog with your deposit out of a pig pen in honeyville. They then take it out just before your hunt begins and let them loose. The hunt or shoot is a 100% put and take. The pigs are as dumb as a box of rocks. They have never been hunted and the only contact they have with humans is when humans feed them. They will let you walk up and club them if you like. 

The only animals that are out there full time are a few stinky sheep 

I have been on a hunt/shoot out there and I knew what it was all about before I went. I also have family out in Corrine who laughs when the hog truck arrives just before the hunters and the hunters never see it. On the hunt we were on we were testing a new broadhead. I however didn’t spend any money and didn’t shoot a pig. 

If you go to this shoot expecting anything else you will be severely disappointed.

however with all that being said I would still let my little girls go out their and give it a try If I had the money, but I wouldn’t spend the money for myself. 
PS the pigs tasted awesome


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

myself not living that far from the place either. i wouldnt even consider hunting a pig out there!! no way, no how! if i was going to do it i would do it the right way....out of state!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

pig farm in honeyville eh? thats where i live!

we need to buy some hogs, and let them loose all over the wasatch front!  then they can multiply, and we can legally hunt "wild" pigs!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> pig farm in honeyville eh? thats where i live!
> 
> we need to buy some hogs, and let them loose all over the wasatch front!  then they can multiply, and we can legally hunt "wild" pigs!


That would be a terrible idea, "wild" hogs cause a lot of conflicts with humans and compete with other wildlife for food, and our native wildlife sure don't need anymore of that happening than what already exsists along the wasatch. Plus I'm sure the DNR would look down very hard on a person releasing them like that.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I think you'd be more satisfied with the place in Shoshone, ID. It's only a few hours away...


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> pig farm in honeyville eh? thats where i live!
> 
> we need to buy some hogs, and let them loose all over the wasatch front!  then they can multiply, and we can legally hunt "wild" pigs!


The wolves would just eat them anyway. :roll:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

it encourages wold and coyote hunting.

i am just kidding on my idea guys


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wold?

what is wold? -O>>-


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

wolf, wolf that is

... uh


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i know that there is a hog ranch in corrine
> i live outside of there, maybe 15ish minutes, and was wondering if there are hogs all around, or if they just brought them there. i want to hunt hogs, but don't wanna spend 400 bucks for one... any help? i know there are some the more south you go, but i am a youngn.


I hear ya. If I'm going to spend that kind of money I'd rather go someplace like Texas and shoot all the pigs you want. I'm kind of apprehensive about some of these game farms with pigs out here. I get the impression that the hogs really aren't anything special. Seems to me you could get the same experience from buying one at auction or off ksl.com and let it loose somewhere.

Fortunately/unfortunately, there aren't established populations of wild pigs in Utah. It would be awesome for the year round hunting and all that, but the downsides to wild pigs are definitely not worth it.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

Texas hog hunting is the best I have done it three times and will go again next year!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

where did you go in Texas?


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

I did the Corrine thing a couple weeks ago (pics are posted in the Archery Section). It was not as Easy as most would think. Our pigs didn't just sit there and let you walk up to them. We had to Stalk ours several times, They would wind us, see us and be gone. The Ranch is pretty big and we had to locate the pigs. We Killed 5 and they were all over the ranch. If they would of let them go before we got there, they wouldn't have been several thousand yards apart. I have done the Texas thing on 5 occasions, it is easier than this was and a hell of alot more expensive by the time you fly down, rent a van, gas, paying for the meat to be flown home(airlines charge for that these days). If you are just going down and not staying on a ranch, you have to pay for a hotel and Food. If you do stay on the ranch, the price is higher for food and a place to stay. All you do is sit in a blind or stand, wait for the corn feeder to go off and then it is like shooting pigs in a barrel. I was 500.00 bucks including the processing for a 300 lb pig in Corrine and I got to sleep in my own Bed after. 300 lb pigs are very rare in Texas. Contrary to what most people think, Most of the pigs you shoot are 180 to 250 in Texas.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

HNT2LV said:


> I did the Corrine thing a couple weeks ago (pics are posted in the Archery Section). It was not as Easy as most would think. Our pigs didn't just sit there and let you walk up to them. We had to Stalk ours several times, They would wind us, see us and be gone. The Ranch is pretty big and we had to locate the pigs. We Killed 5 and they were all over the ranch. If they would of let them go before we got there, they wouldn't have been several thousand yards apart. I have done the Texas thing on 5 occasions, it is easier than this was and a hell of alot more expensive by the time you fly down, rent a van, gas, paying for the meat to be flown home(airlines charge for that these days). If you are just going down and not staying on a ranch, you have to pay for a hotel and Food. If you do stay on the ranch, the price is higher for food and a place to stay. All you do is sit in a blind or stand, wait for the corn feeder to go off and then it is like shooting pigs in a barrel. I was 500.00 bucks including the processing for a 300 lb pig in Corrine and I got to sleep in my own Bed after. 300 lb pigs are very rare in Texas. Contrary to what most people think, Most of the pigs you shoot are 180 to 250 in Texas.


Having hunted a half dozen or so ranches in Texas, I can vouch for that. I haven't been to Corrine though, so I can't comment on that outfitter.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

we go to corrine each year and yah its not like hunting elk are deer but its a heck of a good way to get rid of the mid season dole drums and we love the meat. the girls have all taken there first animal there and the grins on there faces tell s the whole story. in short its alot of fun.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hunted there this spring and had a blast! The pigs are not "wild" but as close to it as one can expect under the conditions. They are NOT released the day of your hunt either. A truck load of hogs are released and they are there until someone kills the last one. They release 30 to 40 at a time and it sits on 1200 acres(or close to it). It was over an hour before we even saw one and there were 32 hogs out there at the time of our hunt. The meat is VERY good and you get a bunch of it. It came out to $1.65/# for freezer ready pork of all cuts. I will hunt there again especially with my kids. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Im looking at hunting there maybe next year or soon. So for those people that hunted there can you give me more details about it up there. You cna just pm if you would like. thanks Guys.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im looking at hunting there maybe next year or soon. So for those people that hunted there can you give me more details about it up there. You cna just pm if you would like. thanks Guys.


What details would you like?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i did the corrine hunt a couple years ago. we did it archery. it was a good time. Rifle hunting would be silly, but we had a little bit of a hard time getting close to them with our bows. they spotted us from 150 yards away and moved into some swamp brush. i arrowed mine at about 35 yards on the dead run. those pigs are pretty fast.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Im looking at hunting there maybe next year or soon. So for those people that hunted there can you give me more details about it up there. You cna just pm if you would like. thanks Guys.
> ...


I think he wants blow by blow details!
how long it took you to harvest? how much it costed you including processing? how many pigs you saw? what color pig you killed? showing pictures would help!

help the guy out! tell him if you would recommend it or not! Did it test your hunting skills? was it worth your time and money? Did you mount your pig? Did you eat your pig? how much meat did you realy get?

blow by blow would help him out! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > dkhntrdstn said:
> ...


Thanks. If we do it. it will be with are bows. i have hunted that land for waterfowl so I know the lay out of the land pretty good.Im just woundering if it would be a good chance to try my staking skills and so on.If you have pic that would be great or vedio of you hunts. How many hours did you hunt.Was the pigs easy to get up on and stuff like that.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

its not only the price that scares me away (not that its a lot, just can't see my self paying that) i don't really like hunting surrounded by high fences, on game farms...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Im looking at hunting there maybe next year or soon. So for those people that hunted there can you give me more details about it up there. You cna just pm if you would like. thanks Guys.


My pig was black with a white patch, i missed the first shot with my muzzy, killed it with my 40, they saw us from 300 yards and scooted off, final shots were inside 75 yards(mine were under 25'), it yielded 165# of ready to cook pork, it was $500(everything included), you can sneak up on them easily with the thick brush. I had a great time!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I will just go shoot some clay pigeons or coke cans or something and then go buy the freezer pack from Stan's market here in Kearns, for $100. :twisted: 

Unless I end up in Texas next month or the month after at which point it might be more fun to do it the other way. :mrgreen:


----------



## shedhorn (Dec 9, 2008)

I was wondering what the sheep hunting would be like up there. If its like fish in a barrel or a little bit of a challenge.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I hate to inform some of you...But they do let the hogs go just before you get there. They are not just running around out there..

Have done the hunt once in corrin and once down south. The guy down south used to work at the one in corrin and his set up is the same way they let the pigs go just before you get there. It almost seams to tick the guides off when they go looking for the pigs were tey left them and their not there. They move around alot. I would bet that everyone of you thats been there the only pigs you saw are the ones you shot.

It is fun if you know what it is ahead of time. Don't expect alot. Its just a high priced farm pig in a field for you to shoot and take to the butcher. 

I will say this. The pig taste great.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want to see some real hawg hunting go to www.dardenhoghunts.com. This is the way we hunt hogs back in Mississippi.


----------

